# λιμπερτίνος



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Έγραφε προ ημερών ο Νίκος Γ. Ξυδάκης στο άρθρο του _Μούτζες μέσα, μούτζες έξω_:
Ο αρχηγός του ΛΑΟΣ Γ. Καρατζαφέρης, γνωστός για τις ατάκες του επιπέδου Δελφινάριου, προχώρησε πολύ παραπέρα από το προσφιλές του καλαμπούρι: αποκάλεσε τον αρχηγό της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, προδότη. «Άπαξ προδότης, πάντα προδότης» είπε και κατόπιν, για να ελαφρώσει το κλίμα μάλλον, συμπλήρωσε το «Τρελαντώνης»… Αναρωτιόμαστε: Αν δεν εκαλύπτετο από βουλευτική ασυλία, ο αυτοδημιούργητος γιος του σανοπώλη θα αποτολμούσε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς για πρόσωπο κεντρικό στους πολιτικούς θεσμούς; Οι προπηλακισμοί πολιτικών των τελευταίων ημερών οδήγησαν τον συνήθη λιμπερτίνο Θόδωρο Πάγκαλο, αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης, να χαρακτηρίσει ένα κοινοβουλευτικό κόμμα, τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, «κόμμα τραμπούκων». [Έχει και συνέχεια, αν και δεν αναφέρεται, π.χ., ο Πινοσέτ.]​
Τι θα καταλαβαίνατε για τη σημασία του _λιμπερτίνου_ από τη φράση «οδήγησαν τον συνήθη *λιμπερτίνο* Θόδωρο Πάγκαλο»; Το συγκείμενο μάς οδηγεί στο «αθυρόστομος, ελευθερόστομος», έτσι δεν είναι;

Ακολούθησε επιστολή του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου στην Καθημερινή και απάντηση του Νίκου Ξυδάκη, όπου αποσαφηνίζεται η σημασία της λέξης: «O αντιπρόεδρος της Κυβερνήσεως φαίνεται να αγνοεί ή να προσπερνά την πρωταρχική, ιστορικώς προσδιορισμένη και εξόχως πολιτική, σημασία του “λιμπερτίνου”: είναι ο ελευθερόφρων, ο φορέας των απελευθερωτικών ιδεών πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια του Διαφωτισμού· και ο ανυπότακτος, o άτακτος, ο αυτότροπος (Γαλλοελληνικόν Λεξικόν Ηπίτη, 1908-10)».

Εικάζω ότι τη δεύτερη σημασία είχε στο νου του ο Ν. Ξυδάκης. Στο OED, μια και στην αγγλική έχουν μεταφερθεί όλες οι σημασίες της γαλλικής λέξης:
_adj._ *3. *Free or unrestrained in constitution, habit, conduct or language. Now rare or Obs. 
Και ένα παράδειγμα από Έμερσον:
1847 Emerson _Wood Notes_ ii. Poems 70 He is free and libertine, Pouring of his power the wine To every age, to every race.

Αλλά για να πούμε και του Πάγκαλου το δίκιο. Δεν μας λείπουν οι λέξεις από τον _ελευθερόστομο_ μέχρι τον _ανυπότακτο_. Έπρεπε να στολιστεί ο κ. Πάγκαλος με μια λέξη που έχει πάρει τόσες σημασίες στη διάρκεια των αιώνων όσες φορές έχει παρεξηγηθεί η σημασία της λέξης _ελευθερία_;

(Από την άλλη, τα άσχετα σχόλια του αντιπροέδρου στην επιστολή του δεν δείχνουν γλωσσική ή πολιτική σωφροσύνη.)

Χρήσιμοι σύνδεσμοι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertine
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/libertine?rdfrom=Libertine
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/libertine


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2021)

Με αφορμή τον θάνατο του Μακάφη (John McAfee) ξανάκουσα τη λέξη «λιμπερτίνος».


----------

